# Pocket Camp birthday



## GhulehGirl (Apr 10, 2018)

Ok, so my birthday is coming up soon, 20th of this month (April) and a thought suddenly popped in to my head....does anything special happen on your birthday in PC? Like in NL, you get a little party. Is PC the same?


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 10, 2018)

I have the same birthday! And to answer your question, I don?t think so? Did they ask for a birthday at the beginning and I just don?t remember?


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 10, 2018)

They just wish you happy birthday.

Unless they added something in one of the updates, then that's all what's going to happen in that game. 

Just wishing you a Happy Birthday.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 10, 2018)

Mine's tomorrow, so I was also wondering. Thanks.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 10, 2018)

They should add in birthday furniture to keep catalog completers playing for years to come to get all the items.


----------



## Crystiesc (Apr 10, 2018)

They wish you happy birthday, but they ALL wish you happy birthday. It's kinda sweet.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Apr 11, 2018)

Ok


----------

